# ITV stickers



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

This may seem an odd question but, where/how do you place an ITV sticker on a motorbike?

I handed my UK registered bike to a local dealer who put it through an ITV and got it re-registered on Spanish plates. All good so far.

I collected it from him today and he handed over all the paperwork, pointing out the pieces I need to carry at all times and the rest that can be thrown in a drawer at home.

Among other things was an ITV sticker to be displayed on the bike. It looks like these are designed to be placed on the inside of a car windscreen, facing out, and are not particularly "sticky".

Assuming I have no screen on my bike, where and how do I place it on display so that it stays in place - and is safe from the opportunist thief.

Also, how is it meant to stay in place and not simply fall off in wind and weather?

Has anyone any experience of these things? 
:confused2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

deefitz said:


> This may seem an odd question but, where/how do you place an ITV sticker on a motorbike?
> 
> I handed my UK registered bike to a local dealer who put it through an ITV and got it re-registered on Spanish plates. All good so far.
> 
> ...


We put ours on the chasis just below the handlebars (motocross bike). For the scooter, we put the sticker under the seat - if we get stopped, we can pop the seat and show them.

In 4 years, we've never lost a sticker yet.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

OK thanks, but aren't they meant to face out of a window? Surely if I slap it on the bike the back of the sticker would be face up?


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

How about a UK tax disc holder? They are still available on ebay and the tubular ones are quite neat.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Tom1957 said:


> How about a UK tax disc holder? They are still available on ebay and the tubular ones are quite neat.


I have my old one still on the bike and only 5 minutes ago we were talking about using it


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine had the adhesive on the back of the sticker and is on the right front fork.


----------

